# Age of Mythology Multiplayer Problems



## theruler (Jul 24, 2007)

I recently got a new computer with Windows Vista, and today when I went to play multiplayer on AoM I got this error message when I tried to connect "Unable to connect to UDP port 2300..." blah blah blah.

I checked my firewall and stuff - everything seemed okay. I used google and found a few sites that offered some tips to fix the problem - none of them worked. Anybody have any clue what to do?...It works just fine on my brother's computer.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

alot of older games are going to rely on the publisher releasing a patch.because vista uses a different ip protocol than xp.i have older games that wont work either online.


----------



## netherfoam (Apr 5, 2008)

right click on AOM shortcut, go properties, go compatibility tab, select to run it in compatibility mode as your previous comps system, go further down and tick run as admin. then click apply and okay. Should get you past cannot connect due to udp port 2300 or whatever in multiplayer (altho i am having problems connecting to games hosted with 3+ players)


----------



## Any751 (Nov 7, 2009)

I did as netherfoam did and it was about to work but it said my CD key is not validated and to w8. I w8ed but it did the same thing y?


----------

